# Fuel



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

$5.09 /gal here in Canton area. WTF! things need to change. NOW


----------



## excalman (May 24, 2013)

Same in Lancaster Ohio. It's only get worse .


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

479 this morning at Meyers


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

Canton


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

Excuse me meijer lol....471


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I plead the 5th. Hear no evil, see no evil and speak no......


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

heard on the radio the other day that they are saying $6 a gallon by july 4th. had to go to the credit union this morning to get a personal loan to fill my truck up...lol


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

Seems to me it will get worse much worse I quess a large group of folks like it


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Paying Saudi Arabia $122 a barrel, Brandon going there to ask them to up production at that price, while the biggest producer and refiner in the US , has stated that if we open the spigots we have here that the cost of oil will fall to $50-$55 a barrel.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Sucks my boy finally came up from Camp Lejeune, North Carolina over memorial weekend. First time he’s made the trip since February. Cost him $250 to drive up one way! Granted he’s 19 and has to have 35’s on his Silverado but still that’s just insane. I made sure to pay his gas for the drive home. He’s planning on coming back home for the 4th but not sure at over a dollar more per gallon. He’s a Marine so makes less than $20k per year, go figure.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Diesel is $5.49 at one station, $5.99 at another 1/4 mile away. The gov't doesn't give one 💩 about our bank accts so nothing will change. This is a global push to get the US on even ground with the rest of the world as far a prices go.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Were most likely gonna be cancelling our trip to olcott in early august. It's tough to justify 3 400 in has pkusblodging and food for a long weekend. Dont know what they expect people to do 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

They want people to sit at home and go hmmm maybe an electric vehicle isn't such a bad though. Also prices will drop after a certain someone says hey I'm going to fix this then BAM. Look who the hero is. All smoke and mirrors


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

MuskyFan said:


> Diesel is $5.49 at one station, $5.99 at another 1/4 mile away. The gov't doesn't give one 💩 about our bank accts so nothing will change. This is a global push to get the US on even ground with the rest of the world as far a prices go.


Actually the government does give a 💩 about our bank accounts. That’s why they are wanting the banks to give them our info.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Actually the government does give a 💩 about our bank accounts. That’s why they are wanting the banks to give them our info.


Yes, they do in that regard. Gonna milk us for every penny we have...


----------



## twostate (Mar 23, 2015)

Oil companies making record profits, plain and simple greed. Spigots are not shut off by anyone but big f….ing oil. If a pipeline that never flowed a drop, gets stopped, cannot effect production. I don’t care which Moran is in office, only one entity controls pricing big greedy corporate oil. Never let a storm, a hurricane, a holiday , or even a war get in the way of profits.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Actually the government does give a 💩 about our bank accounts. That’s why they are wanting the banks to give them our info.


This is why theirs no cash in my bank accounts now except enough to cover the bills each month


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

twostate said:


> Oil companies making record profits, plain and simple greed. Spigots are not shut off by anyone but big f….ing oil. If a pipeline that never flowed a drop, gets stopped, cannot effect production. I don’t care which Moran is in office, only one entity controls pricing big greedy corporate oil. Never let a storm, a hurricane, a holiday , or even a war get in the way of profits.


ah...no. not even close.
basic supply and demand says you're 100% wrong.
if demand stays constant and more oil were to come through via the keystone pipeline, the pipeline that has been shut off in MI, and the pipeline proposed by Manchin in VA and West VA.....you bet your A*S prices would fall dramatically.
note: i didn't mention fracking and i didn't say that I'm in favor of all the above.....but an increased supply would absolutely drop prices....even though OPEC is an Oligopoly.
and if you don't think the "progressives" are doing this on purpose, you're not paying attention.
high gas prices makes "going green" more attractive....even though that movement is largely based on lies.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

The reasons for what's happening right now are complex, even though folks would like a single reason that could be fixed immediately to make it all go away. Biden's announced policies play a role. The Ukraine war plays a role. Oil companies play a role, although it's capitalism not greed that drives them. Covid played a role, at least in terms of previously suppressing demand, which in turn suppressed production. Right now, we've got a perfect storm. Conspiracy theories are BS for the most part. This article in Kiplinger, a source I respect, makes sense to me and seems to explain alot of what's happening. Why Are Gas Prices Still Going Up? | Kiplinger


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

greed **** i retired thinkin yeah fishin is affordable.........hahaahahahahahahahahahahha


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

I really do feel bad for you guys filling up those 35 gallon tanks. It's gotten outrageous. Some of you know I bought an EV to help my family through this crisis, but that doesn't mean it doesn't bother me. Seeing the worry on people's faces at work when they put $30 in a compact car and it doesn't even make it to half a tank. 60 to $70 to fill up a freaking 13 gallon tank. It really is getting heartbreaking how this is starting to crush some families.

Kip


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Well they're going to get what they want. Government dependency


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Got 1000 gallons of off road today. $5.10. they didn't even fill everything up.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Moo Juice said:


> Got 1000 gallons of off road today. $5.10. they didn't even fill everything up.


How long does that fuel last you?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

We buy about 12,000 gallons of off-road diesel at a time at work. Roughly once a month. Would hate to be footing that bill


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

FACT SHEET: President Biden Takes Bold Executive Action to Spur Domestic Clean Energy Manufacturing | The White House


Historic Actions Include Authorizing Defense Production Act to Lower Energy Costs, Strengthen Power Grid, and Create Good-Paying Jobs Today’s clean energy




www.whitehouse.gov


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

There's a right way and a wrong way to transition to cleaner, greener energy.
This is deplorable.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Shad Rap said:


> How long does that fuel last you?


Right now with planting and hay making going on we are burning around 100 gallons a day or better.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Moo Juice said:


> Right now with planting and hay making going on we are burning around 100 gallons a day or better.


You will probably save some fuel today.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Got to drive to Wayne county and pick up parts for one of the balers. A four foot long steel roll about 10 inches in diameter, a sprocket and two bearings. $3000.00. these prices are freaking rediculous. Plus, 6 no-till coulter's for the corn planter. Last year they were 45 bucks, now their 88.


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

Moo Juice, as soon as you replace your filthy diesel tractors with good clean electric tractors your troubles will be over. It’s very simple. And we all know electricity is nearly free so they’ll pay for themselves very quickly. 🤪


----------



## Safety1st (Apr 20, 2007)

berkshirepresident said:


> There's a right way and a wrong way to transition to cleaner, greener energy.
> This is deplorable.


Yup, like Natural gas/ LP gas. Engines been running on it for...many many decades. Less oil changes etc. It's not perfect, and...it doesn't offer up a solar panel array to the Sungod


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Its not just the oil companies, the future markets are causing these prices because of demand.
If we all went with EV we would still be screwed cause the charging stations are not there. We are just not set up for this to happen yet, they are jumping the gun on EV. And lets talk about those batteries in the colder climates. We all know batteries do not have as much capacity when its cold. They don't talk about that.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

read last night he is invoking the Defense Production Act to push solar panel production ahead of critical technologies. How is this legal?


----------



## Safety1st (Apr 20, 2007)

Remember... this is all on purpose U folks that voted for this can you give me back my $2/gallon fillup you took from me please.


It's being forced upon everyone and please, please, occasionally ration your food portions with a garden and subsistence fishing. Much like a drill for power outages, where's the flashlight. Think of it as, your own personal austerity program; a practice drill for when the real deal comes.

Actually we're having panfish tonite, salad, fresh baked bread . Yummy (not related to topic LoL) !


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Mattiba said:


> Moo Juice, as soon as you replace your filthy diesel tractors with good clean electric tractors your troubles will be over. It’s very simple. And we all know electricity is nearly free so they’ll pay for themselves very quickly. 🤪


When's your new electric route truck coming? Getting her out of Lordstown?


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

We no longer live in a representative society, we have a dictator who rules by executive orders.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I,d like to see a ev tractor pull six plows all day long. I,ll keep my fuel burning equipt. its all gov made bull sheep any way.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Light at the end of this forced dark tunnel coming in about 2 years.


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

berkshirepresident said:


> I was just about to post the same thing....from Yahoo.
> If you can't figure out that Biden is doing this on purpose, you don't deserve to vote. It's that obvious.
> He's SOOO out of touch:
> 
> ...


We have to ride it out until election time.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Where I live we use a lot of oil furnaces. I just don't see how some families will be able to heat their homes this winter. I was doing the math and it'll cost me over 4k to heat my home this year and that's if the price doesn't increase from now till then. That's about double or more from last year. It's going to be a rough winter and people are not ready for that. Propane and heating oil are the main heating fuels around here. It's going to get so much worse this winter. Something needs to change and change soon or a lot of lower income families are not going to make it. I don't see how they are now. 
The higher cost of fuels is going to drive the price of everything and I mean everything up. Remember the fuel surcharge that was added to everything during the Obama era. That will be coming again ten fold. I'm in farm country and what the farmers are paying out for fuel, seed and fertilizer is insane. Some things are triple from last season. Food costs are going to triple just like fuel costs. So now we will need to pay employees triple just for them to survive. It simply doesn't work out. It's all going to come to an end somehow unless something changes. We cannot continue at this rate for much longer.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Specwar said:


> Light at the end of this forced dark tunnel coming in about 2 years.


Unless they force him or whoever on us again...already happened once.


----------



## AmericanEagle (Aug 17, 2012)

fished-out said:


> The reasons for what's happening right now are complex, even though folks would like a single reason that could be fixed immediately to make it all go away. Biden's announced policies play a role. The Ukraine war plays a role. Oil companies play a role, although it's capitalism not greed that drives them. Covid played a role, at least in terms of previously suppressing demand, which in turn suppressed production. Right now, we've got a perfect storm. Conspiracy theories are BS for the most part. This article in Kiplinger, a source I respect, makes sense to me and seems to explain alot of what's happening. Why Are Gas Prices Still Going Up? | Kiplinger


Interesting summary of some of the factors involved. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

China will be a factor in the next election. They will start blackmailing him in regards to his association with his son. This will be hard to hide and hopefully the American public will see how corrupt this a hole has been and do away with him.


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

All of this angst about fuel prices and inflation,crime you name it should have been thought about on Nov 2020! Mean tweets don't hurt you these folks are doing what they said they were gona do.TRANFORM America !


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

ICENUT said:


> All of this angst about fuel prices and inflation,crime you name it should have been thought about on Nov 2020! Mean tweets don't hurt you these folks are doing what they said they were gona do.TRANFORM America !


America cannot be transformed without everyone’s willingness to accept the transformation.


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

These prices aren't going away anytime soon. I wouldn't be surprised to see $6 by the end of the summer. I'm glad I work from home mostly and have a fuel-efficient car. I keep hoping that my company increases the car allowance to compensate, but so far we are just getting lip service, saying they are looking at it.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Natl Avg this AM. $4.91


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

berkshirepresident said:


> ah...no. not even close.
> basic supply and demand says you're 100% wrong.
> if demand stays constant and more oil were to come through via the keystone pipeline, the pipeline that has been shut off in MI, and the pipeline proposed by Manchin in VA and West VA.....you bet your A*S prices would fall dramatically.
> note: i didn't mention fracking and i didn't say that I'm in favor of all the above.....but an increased supply would absolutely drop prices....even though OPEC is an Oligopoly.
> ...


100% wrong? Dont think so. As with everything the truth is in the middle. Scarcity of supply is mostly artificially created by oil companies and oil producing countries, has little to do with true market factors. They control the market, and can flood the market with cheap oil, or create that scarcity and raise the price by not producing as much. Pricing is set by however much they think they can get from you, and when OPEC, Russia, etc play nice together the consumer doesnt have a chance.


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

34 years in the gas and oil industry.

This can be fixed. Lots of oil and gas just in PA and OH.

Vote!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

RossN said:


> 34 years in the gas and oil industry.
> 
> This can be fixed. Lots of oil and gas just in PA and OH.
> 
> Vote!


WV too.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Bassthumb said:


> 100% wrong? Dont think so. As with everything the truth is in the middle. Scarcity of supply is mostly artificially created by oil companies and oil producing countries, has little to do with true market factors. They control the market, and can flood the market with cheap oil, or create that scarcity and raise the price by not producing as much. Pricing is set by however much they think they can get from you, and when OPEC, Russia, etc play nice together the consumer doesnt have a chance.


Truth isn't always in the middle...that's absurd...more often than not it's the actual truth.


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

ya13ya03 said:


> Where I live we use a lot of oil furnaces. I just don't see how some families will be able to heat their homes this winter. I was doing the math and it'll cost me over 4k to heat my home this year and that's if the price doesn't increase from now till then. That's about double or more from last year. It's going to be a rough winter and people are not ready for that. Propane and heating oil are the main heating fuels around here. It's going to get so much worse this winter. Something needs to change and change soon or a lot of lower income families are not going to make it. I don't see how they are now.
> The higher cost of fuels is going to drive the price of everything and I mean everything up. Remember the fuel surcharge that was added to everything during the Obama era. That will be coming again ten fold. I'm in farm country and what the farmers are paying out for fuel, seed and fertilizer is insane. Some things are triple from last season. Food costs are going to triple just like fuel costs. So now we will need to pay employees triple just for them to survive. It simply doesn't work out. It's all going to come to an end somehow unless something changes. We cannot continue at this rate for much longer.


Isn't it great to have a president who's for the working class again?!? 

Sent from my moto g power (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

bustedrod said:


> i retired thinkin yeah fishin is affordable.


So are you really fishing less? I go by the lake almost everyday and the ramps always have the same amount of trailers in them.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

I will not vote in 2024 if #45 or #46 are on the ballot .


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Nauti cat said:


> I will not vote in 2024 if #45 or #46 are on the ballot .


Well you know how the ole saying goes. Don't vote don't bitch. The way I look at it, the people that don't vote are just as much responsible as the people that do.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Nauti cat said:


> I will not vote in 2024 if #45 or #46 are on the ballot .


Both are an embarrassment to the office and the country


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Correction not vote for #45 or #46 others yes


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

crappiedude said:


> Both are an embarrassment to the office and the country


Except for under one of them we had the lowest unemployment rate in 40 years. Inflation was way down. Fuel was down. Groceries were somewhat affordable. Families could afford to be a family and enjoy themselves. We weren't under constant pressure of being attacked and our borders were secure. 

Sure sounds like a worthless leader to me but what do I know I'm just a typical blue collar working class trying to survive


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Specwar said:


> America cannot be transformed without everyone’s willingness to accept the transformation.


Phew! I just sprayed prune juice all over my keyboard. Never say never.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Oh joy. Here comes the bashing of the presidents. Mind numbing what is being said. Things were so bad 2 years ago. Unbelievable what can’t be acceptable now days.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

DHower08 said:


> Except for under one of them we had the lowest unemployment rate in 40 years. Inflation was way down. Fuel was down. Groceries were somewhat affordable. Families could afford to be a family and enjoy themselves. We weren't under constant pressure of being attacked and our borders were secure.
> 
> Sure sounds like a worthless leader to me but what do I know I'm just a typical blue collar working class trying to survive


It’s all about feelings to some. I kinda liked cheap gas, growing investments and a safe country.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

crappiedude said:


> So are you really fishing less? I go by the lake almost everyday and the ramps always have the same amount of trailers in them.


I think it depends on where you fish. I make a 4 hour drive to Erie. Definitely won’t be fishing as often.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

My father in law has been using an average of 450 gallons of fuel a day during planting season. We are just starting to feel the effects. You think inflation has been bad? Well you ain’t seen nothing yet. Plan accordingly.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

woke up to $5.09 a gallon this morning. something has got to give


----------



## Treble (Mar 27, 2017)

bobk said:


> Oh joy. Here comes the bashing of the presidents. Mind numbing what is being said. Things were so bad 2 years ago. Unbelievable what can’t be acceptable now days.


LOL  Seriously ? To each his own I guess. Enjoy the inflation and $6.00 gallon gas Mr K.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

bobk said:


> I think it depends on where you fish. I make a 4 hour drive to Erie. Definitely won’t be fishing as often.


True. I'm 14 minutes from my home lake but I'm planning on making another trip to Cumberland in the fall if I can get a few guys together (and my back hold out)


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Obama/Trump/Biden years. 🤔


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

how do you expect any change if you don't vote. voting is how the current idiots got there! we have seen enough, speak up


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Down the street from my hotel in San Juan, PR...equals about $5.12/gal









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Lil' Rob said:


> Down the street from my hotel in San Juan, PR...equals about $5.12/gal
> View attachment 489706
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


They use litres ? 

Kip


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Don't get your panties in a bunch over 5 dollar gasoline. We ain't seen nothing yet.
If you read the Bible, you know that we have to go thru growing pains before the Rapture. I do believe all this is Biblical prophecy playing out. We must endure some tough times. 
Mic drop...


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

One guy and a boat said:


> They use litres ?
> 
> Kip


Can't imagine that's the per gallon cost! I'm not responsible for any of the rental cars we're using down here, but saw this and figured I'd throw this into the conversation. 

The last time I was in LA mid-April for work I paid $5.99 per gallon.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Yeah it's probably litres. I think there's around 4 litres to a gallon. It just surprised me when I seen it because Puerto Rico being US possession I would have thought they used gallons.

Kip


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

Lazy 8 said:


> Don't get your panties in a bunch over 5 dollar gasoline. We ain't seen nothing yet.
> If you read the Bible, you know that we have to go thru growing pains before the Rapture. I do believe all this is Biblical prophecy playing out. We must endure some tough times.
> Mic drop...


So where exactly is the rapture in the Bible?


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

Patricio said:


> Obama/Trump/Biden years. 🤔
> View attachment 489705


No Y axis.........................

FYI - 0, 2, 4, 6


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Yep. Noticed today that it just hit $5.09 a gallon.


----------



## Century2001 (Mar 20, 2018)

Why did EVERY station increase to $5.09 overnight? Same thing happened last week when EVERY station went from $4.36 to 4.79 in one day. Starting to smell like some collusion going on, even though the gasoline already in their tanks was the same cost yesterday as today.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

It's in the back of the book (Bible)


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

twostate said:


> Oil companies making record profits, plain and simple greed. Spigots are not shut off by anyone but big f….ing oil. If a pipeline that never flowed a drop, gets stopped, cannot effect production. I don’t care which Moran is in office, only one entity controls pricing big greedy corporate oil. Never let a storm, a hurricane, a holiday , or even a war get in the way of profits.


 maybe you should watch a news source that isn't CNN ... but you did get the Moron in office part right  present Bozo in DC shut down a pipeline that could have helped our needs greatly, by now it would be pumping millions of barrels a week ... our needs are also compromised by present administration policy on that issue and drilling for new which has basically been shut down as well .... electricity is just going to appear out of nowhere, gonna harness the T-storms and hurricanes and sun and wind to power the $60+K vehicles that nobody can afford or even wants ... it's all gonna be OK, drink a little more of the kool aid  all is well, big brother is watching you ... oops, sorry, I meant watching OVER you 😎


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Nauti cat said:


> It's in the back of the book (Bible)


Revelations i beleive


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

23 Rapture Bible Verses - Scripture About End Times and Revelation


Here is a collection of Bible verses about the rapture to help you understand Revelations Scriptures and the end times. Wondering about the end times and the rapture can cause confusion, worry and fear for a lot of people, even Christians!




www.biblestudytools.com


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Who benefits most by oil and gas prices being high? Yawwwwn. Most won't understand what's really going on and I'm not going to bother. The good news is that if you have half a firing neuron you can make a crap ton of money off of the obvious political and economic climate. Carry on.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

One guy and a boat said:


> Yeah it's probably litres. I think there's around 4 litres to a gallon. It just surprised me when I seen it because Puerto Rico being US possession I would have thought they used gallons.
> Rico will be voting itself in as our 51st state soon
> 
> Kip





buckeyebowman said:


> Yep. Noticed today that it just hit $5.09 a gallon.


and now Joes gonna add more corn into a gallon- oh goody goody now if you can afford the gas you won't be able to afford (or can't find) the additives needed so it won't rot out and gum up your engine, perfect
kissmy


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Lazy 8 said:


> 23 Rapture Bible Verses - Scripture About End Times and Revelation
> 
> 
> Here is a collection of Bible verses about the rapture to help you understand Revelations Scriptures and the end times. Wondering about the end times and the rapture can cause confusion, worry and fear for a lot of people, even Christians!
> ...


Thanks Lazy, I am fairly well versed in what the bible says but not good at telling someone where to find it


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Treble said:


> LOL  Seriously ? To each his own I guess. Enjoy the inflation and $6.00 gallon gas Mr K.


Why would I enjoy it? Guess you missed the point of my post.


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

They can’t do anything about gas prices or inflation but they can change the climate of the entire planet?
Yea right!


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Friends, motorhoming in NY, just reported diesel @ $6.50/gallon!


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

EnonEye said:


> and now Joes gonna add more corn into a gallon- oh goody goody now if you can afford the gas you won't be able to afford (or can't find) the additives needed so it won't rot out and gum up your engine, perfect
> kissmy



don't worry, tortillas and corn meal and cereal and a lot of other things that are made from corn because that used to be an affordable alternative are gonna cost a lot more as well ... so we got that going for us ... but he's gonna hopefully keep gas below $6 a gallon until at least September 😜 even if it does rot out your fuel system ... it will be more incentive to go out and get that EV 🤪


----------



## Whitley (Sep 10, 2010)

baitguy said:


> don't worry, tortillas and corn meal and cereal and a lot of other things that are made from corn because that used to be an affordable alternative are gonna cost a lot more as well ... so we got that going for us ... but he's gonna hopefully keep gas below $6 a gallon until at least September 😜 even if it does rot out your fuel system ... it will be more incentive to go out and get that EV 🤪


Earlier this year, my 83 year old brother, who still raises a few beef cattle, had to keep a few of them longer than necessary because butchers were overwhelmed with demands for their services. He had to buy more CORN to feed them. The price had gone from 400 to 900 dollars a ton for feed corn in the few months he had to keep the extra cows. Wonder where the price will be when corn is used for fuel instead?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Alot of folks don't realize that when you purchase an EV to register it costs more. The taxes cost more. They will get there slice of the pie one way or another. Plus everyone knows or should know that batteries are negatively affected by extreme heat and cold so what happens then? Also the battery's obviously have a life expectancy. I bet it can cost upwards of 20k to replace a set of EV batteries.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Lil' Rob said:


> Down the street from my hotel in San Juan, PR...equals about $5.12/gal
> View attachment 489706
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


In Ontario it is 2.22 or something per liter. Works out to about $8 per gallon.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

DHower08 said:


> Alot of folks don't realize that when you purchase an EV to register it costs more. The taxes cost more. They will get there slice of the pie one way or another. Plus everyone knows or should know that batteries are negatively affected by extreme heat and cold so what happens then? Also the battery's obviously have a life expectancy. I bet it can cost upwards of 20k to replace a set of EV batteries.


my lazy A$$ BIL who doesn't work but is married to rich doctor has Tesla ... he was quoted in PD, whining like a whore who hasn't been paid when he got charged $200+ for his plates  waaaa waaa waaa I spent all this money to save on gas because my wife is rich and I can afford a car that costs more than many houses in the hood  it's just not fair I tell you, that I have to pay extra to use the same roads that are paid for by ... oh yeah ... those terrible fuel burners that pay that pesky .50 cents or so a gallon gasoline tax  and he has skillfully dodged any answer as to what they're gonna do with all those batteries in 5-6 years when they wear out and have to be disposed, with extreme environmental concerns by the way  hit 'em with facts, when Peter Pan doesn't fly in and take them to never land it baffles them every single time


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

loves2fishinohio said:


> These prices aren't going away anytime soon. I wouldn't be surprised to see $6 by the end of the summer. I'm glad I work from home mostly and have a fuel-efficient car. I keep hoping that my company increases the car allowance to compensate, but so far we are just getting lip service, saying they are looking at it.


You mean by the 4th of July.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

RossN said:


> 34 years in the gas and oil industry.
> 
> This can be fixed. Lots of oil and gas just in PA and OH.
> 
> Vote!


We tried to vote, didn't pan out as expected.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

baitguy said:


> my lazy A$$ BIL who doesn't work but is married to rich doctor has Tesla ... he was quoted in PD, whining like a whore who hasn't been paid when he got charged $200+ for his plates  waaaa waaa waaa I spent all this money to save on gas because my wife is rich and I can afford a car that costs more than many houses in the hood  it's just not fair I tell you, that I have to pay extra to use the same roads that are paid for by ... oh yeah ... those terrible fuel burners that pay that pesky .50 cents or so a gallon gasoline tax  and he has skillfully dodged any answer as to what they're gonna do with all those batteries in 5-6 years when they wear out and have to be disposed, with extreme environmental concerns by the way  hit 'em with facts, when Peter Pan doesn't fly in and take them to never land it baffles them every single time


If you really want to get his goat, tell him they're going to do away with taxes per every gallon of gas and charge everybody by the mile. 
Which they may do someday.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

loweman165 said:


> We tried to vote, didn't pan out as expected.


It did until they closed up for the night. Amazing what happened while we were sleeping


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Lazy 8 said:


> If you really want to get his goat, tell him they're going to do away with taxes per every gallon of gas and charge everybody by the mile.
> Which they may do someday.


 I've heard that ... our reward for making cars w/better mileage, they don't burn enough gas to generate enough taxes


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

baitguy said:


> I've heard that ... our reward for making cars w/better mileage, they don't burn enough gas to generate enough taxes


What's sad is we have the tech to build gas engines that can get 50+mpg. It will never happen though


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Ol' Whiskers said:


> how do you expect any change if you don't vote. voting is how the current idiots got there! we have seen enough, speak up


I cant agree with this. I vote and I encourage others to vote... But, I dont think Brandon is in office because of the American People Voted him in. I'll go out on a limb here and say the same people who arranged the the assignation of JFK, got Trump as well. Bigger, bigger powerful group out there.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

DHower08 said:


> What's sad is we have the tech to build gas engines that can get 50+mpg. It will never happen though


My son drives a equinox with Diesel engine. He routinely gets 44-50 miles to the gallon. They only made the car for one year..


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

Probably pretty accurate









Sent from my moto g power (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## Safety1st (Apr 20, 2007)

Voting is very important, right up there with calling yer Reps. Showing up to the...lake for a primary vote, then once every 2 or 4 years, well, I'm just so impressed. No wonder things are getting done🤓
Ohio has a gas tax just like Jabba the Fed does, everyone should be contacting their Columbus Reps🐔 & Sens🐖, let's get one or two GAS TAX FREE weekends going! Just like clothes in August!

And Sens sounds like...😆?

Set me adrift⛴ on the lake, I cannot afford to troll with the 9.9 .... cast & crank like a bank fisherman...the carps🐋 are ready...oh, the shame...the horror...the horror...


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I would like to THANK the moderators for allowing us to further this discussion and vent our frustrations with today’s pathetic economy, and fuel prices. 
I believe they could have shut this down early on, but realize we sometimes need to vent. 
Thank you.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

I did not think it was political. Everyone was simply stating facts, facts that affect us all.


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

buckeyebowman said:


> Yep. Noticed today that it just hit $5.09 a gallon.


Went to Sams Club yesterday for gas and they actually saved me $$$ pumps shut off at $100🤬


----------



## fasteddy (Jul 15, 2012)

Yeada, I had that happen to me at a regular gas station. Said the same thing "that's enough gas for now".


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

just put a couple dozen double A's in there, it'll fix you right up, then you can make it to the next charging station ...


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

Moo Juice said:


> When's your new electric route truck coming? Getting her out of Lordstown?


Hahaha! We all know that Lordstown motors will never put a single vehicle out of their production facility. It’s a huge money laundering scam.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Mattiba said:


> Hahaha! We all know that Lordstown motors will never put a single vehicle out of their production facility. It’s a huge money laundering scam.


MONEY LAUNDERING 🥺🤔😨 i'M SHOCKED ... SHOCKED I TELL YOU, HOW COULD THIS HAPPEN IN THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA ... WHO'S PAYING ATTENTION IN WASHINGTON?????


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Some encouraging news for you guys. On my drive home in my AA car I go by 6 gas stations and all were $4.99 or less. 

Kip


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Friend in Indiana texted that his new LPG contract is 35% higher than last year’s AND the company cannot guarantee that it will have gas to deliver! 🤭


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Not to derail but I think this is somewhat pertinent to the conversation. Last winter my combine gave up the ship in a big way so I have finally found one that I can afford. It's bigger so I'm looking for a bigger grain head. There is not a whole lot of choice. Everything is pretty well worn-out. A dealer we went to a couple days ago said much of our farm machinery is being exported. He said it used to be that we gave them our worn out junk. Now with the dollar being devalued, their money goes further here and they are not only purchasing new machinery but our good used machines, too. Just another gut punch.


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Chicago for work this week
Gas 5.89
Diesel 5.59 at small stations
At truck stops over 6.09


----------



## buck16on (Feb 10, 2014)

We are all getting what we asked for. If you study economic history in the U.S. it's obvious that every time the voters vote in big government spending inflation comes with it including higher gas prices. When the politicians do everything they can to prevent oil and gas exploration, drilling, and refineries in N. America gas is going to cost us a lot more. The voters voted for both of these ideologies so why is any one surprised or upset. It's so comical that folks make their bed and then they wine and cry about it and want someone to fix their bed. We made our bed we need to lie in it and enjoy it.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

buck16on said:


> We are all getting what we asked for. If you study economic history in the U.S. it's obvious that every time the voters vote in big government spending inflation comes with it including higher gas prices. When the politicians do everything they can to prevent oil and gas exploration, drilling, and refineries in N. America gas is going to cost us a lot more. The voters voted for both of these ideologies so why is any one surprised or upset. It's so comical that folks make their bed and then they wine and cry about it and want someone to fix their bed. We made our bed we need to lie in it and enjoy it.


I don’t know anyone that voted for this. You may be part of the “we” crowd but I’m not.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

bobk said:


> I don’t know anyone that voted for this. You may be part of the “we” crowd but I’m not.


I couldn't of said it better. I'm with Bob.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Bob is correct, I didn't vote for this.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

would never have even dreamed of voting for this administration, just the thought makes me shiver


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ol' Whiskers said:


> would never have even dreamed of voting for this administration, just the thought makes me shiver


And the thought of two more years with the possibility of 6 is just insane. We won't make it.


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

Lazy 8 said:


> 23 Rapture Bible Verses - Scripture About End Times and Revelation
> 
> 
> Here is a collection of Bible verses about the rapture to help you understand Revelations Scriptures and the end times. Wondering about the end times and the rapture can cause confusion, worry and fear for a lot of people, even Christians!
> ...


I don't see the word "rapture" anywhere...

A word made by man, to control man. The best tried to brainwash me (Jesuits and Sisters of the Incarnate Word) and it didn't take.

Just follow the Golden Rule and live by it. No religion needed.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

RossN said:


> I don't see the word "rapture" anywhere...
> 
> A word made by man, to control man. The best tried to brainwash me (Jesuits and Sisters of the Incarnate Word) and it didn't take.
> 
> Just follow the Golden Rule and live by it. No religion needed.


Are you saying that because the Bible doesn't come right out and use the word Rapture, there won't be one?


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

buck16on said:


> We are all getting what we asked for. If you study economic history in the U.S. it's obvious that every time the voters vote in big government spending inflation comes with it including higher gas prices. When the politicians do everything they can to prevent oil and gas exploration, drilling, and refineries in N. America gas is going to cost us a lot more. The voters voted for both of these ideologies so why is any one surprised or upset. It's so comical that folks make their bed and then they wine and cry about it and want someone to fix their bed. We made our bed we need to lie in it and enjoy it.


That WE must be you and the mouse you have in your pocket. Please don’t include me or mine in YOUR we comment.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

RossN said:


> I don't see the word "rapture" anywhere...
> 
> A word made by man, to control man. The best tried to brainwash me (Jesuits and Sisters of the Incarnate Word) and it didn't take.
> 
> Just follow the Golden Rule and live by it. No religion needed.


Do you believe that our Lord Jesus will come for the church, to lift her up to the heavens?
If so, what do you call that event?


----------



## Ridgerunner56 (Dec 31, 2019)

DHower08 said:


> $5.09 /gal here in Canton area. WTF! things need to change. NOW


----------



## Ridgerunner56 (Dec 31, 2019)

Decided to put a 1/4 tanks worth in my truck just to top it off….$48. Thanks Joe! Stop dealing with bad nations and do whatever it take to acquire fuel on USA soil and water.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Ridgerunner56 said:


> Decided to put a 1/4 tanks worth in my truck just to top it off….$48. Thanks Joe! Stop dealing with bad nations and do whatever it take to acquire fuel on USA soil and water.


Being completely non-political, our current leadership has no intention in doing that. At least that's the way I see it.


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

Eastside Al said:


> Chicago for work this week
> Gas 5.89
> Diesel 5.59 at small stations
> At truck stops over 6.09


I've never seen diesel cheaper than unleaded! That was quite a deal!


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

enjoy boy's He said he would transform America and he has done a great job of it Thanks to the supposed 81 million idiots


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Here's an interesting story about a gal driving from New Orleans to Illinois in her rented EV. I think she had to charge it 14 times. 








GM Official Bragged About Electric Car, Then Reporter Forced Her to Admit Where Charging Electricity Comes From


Electric vehicles are powered by coal and natural gas. Doesn't that kind of defeat the purpose of buying one?




www.westernjournal.com


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Biden has a 30% approval rating, who are these supporters, where are they, tell me how you approve what's going on. I can't believe anyone supports high gas prices and high inflation.


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

I believe you miss understood my post.It was sarcasm I wouldn't support a democrat if you held a gun to my head>Was just saying he said he would transform america and still supposed 80 million voted that way.Now about 50 million folks that were duped have changed their mind!!!!!


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

I wasn't referring to your post, just saw those numbers on tv and wondered.........
I sure hope those dems have learned their lesson and vote for anyone else.


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

Lazy 8 said:


> Are you saying that because the Bible doesn't come right out and use the word Rapture, there won't be one?


The Rapture is when the "144,000 true believers" will disappear from the earth BEFORE THE TRIBULATION.

...and no, I don't believe there will be one.

Man, or the earth, may destroy the planet, or at least make it unfit for human life, long before some bearded dude sitting on a cloud comes down from "heaven".





Lazy 8 said:


> Do you believe that our Lord Jesus will come for the church, to lift her up to the heavens?
> If so, what do you call that event?


No, I do not, but I live my life like it will happen.

I believe one should be good to their fellow man regardless of any promises of an afterlife.

I am not an atheist, nor am I a snake holding lunatic. One can believe in a higher power but not follow any organized religion.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

loves2fishinohio said:


> I've never seen diesel cheaper than unleaded! That was quite a deal!


Not sure your age but I can remember when. Diesel was ALWAYS cheaper than unleaded. Mind you diesel is the first product of the refining process. It's waste is all it is. I remember when diesel went higher than unleaded. I about sheet myself


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

DHower08 said:


> $5.09 /gal here in Canton area. WTF! things need to change. NOW


Everyone is talking about the gas. What about everything else that's gone up. If your a Biden fan then this is what it's going to be!!!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Cashregisterface said:


> Everyone is talking about the gas. What about everything else that's gone up. If your a Biden fan then this is what it's going to be!!!


We will just say I'm not a Biden fan and the things I would like to see happen to that man I shouldn't say out loud. Groceries have gone through the roof. Utilities just everything. This guy is a dope. You know I think that there might still be a few countries where they will tie each leg and each arm to 4 different horses and make them run different directions


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

DHower08 said:


> Not sure your age but I can remember when. Diesel was ALWAYS cheaper than unleaded. Mind you diesel is the first product of the refining process. It's waste is all it is. I remember when diesel went higher than unleaded. I about sheet myself


Diesel is also high because the EPA mandated 100% ULSD (Ultra Low Sulfur Diesel) be the only diesel fuel available.


----------



## empirekitchen (Jan 2, 2010)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Sucks my boy finally came up from Camp Lejeune, North Carolina over memorial weekend. First time he’s made the trip since February. Cost him $250 to drive up one way! Granted he’s 19 and has to have 35’s on his Silverado but still that’s just insane. I made sure to pay his gas for the drive home. He’s planning on coming back home for the 4th but not sure at over a dollar more per gallon. He’s a Marine so makes less than $20k per year, go figure.


he could do two things - buy a more economical land yacht or move to New Zealand and pay $12 a gallon then he’d have something to cry about


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

RossN said:


> The Rapture is when the "144,000 true believers" will disappear from the earth BEFORE THE TRIBULATION.
> 
> ...and no, I don't believe there will be one.
> 
> ...


Are you a Jehovah's Witness?


----------



## Slim Trankley (Dec 28, 2018)

DHower08 said:


> They want people to sit at home and go hmmm maybe an electric vehicle isn't such a bad though. Also prices will drop after a certain someone says hey I'm going to fix this then BAM. Look who the hero is. All smoke and mirrors


What they want, is to price fuel high enough,.. a 60 k el car seems feasible. Gas is 4.99…diesel 5.99 in New Concord. Wait til the guys driving trucks start parking them. I think we’re seeing the tip of the iceberg


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I would like to see the truckers shut them down where they sit. Freeways, turnpike, city streets, etc.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

buckeyebowman said:


> Diesel is also high because the EPA mandated 100% ULSD (Ultra Low Sulfur Diesel) be the only diesel fuel available.


Yeah, about 16 years ago!


----------



## Slim Trankley (Dec 28, 2018)

DHower08 said:


> Except for under one of them we had the lowest unemployment rate in 40 years. Inflation was way down. Fuel was down. Groceries were somewhat affordable. Families could afford to be a family and enjoy themselves. We weren't under constant pressure of being attacked and our borders were secure.
> 
> Sure sounds like a worthless leader to me but what do I know I'm just a typical blue collar working class trying to survive


100% Agreed.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

empirekitchen said:


> he could do two things - buy a more economical land yacht or move to New Zealand and pay $12 a gallon then he’d have something to cry about


1 New Zealand Dollar equals
0.64 United States Dollar

thus one gallon of gas in NZ is equivalent to ?$7.68US


----------



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

This program on tv about the insurrection is in my opinion a desperate move to divert attention from low approval ratings, our frustrations. With everything going on right now how could the 8 of them not found something more important to do? Unreal


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Lol, Vote for whomever you want to.......this is NOT dependent on US politics. It is a global market, and a global problem., and is not going to end anytime soon. Poor man filling his tank to go to work is going to shoulder the burden. and the rich are going to get richer.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Just as a heads up to any of you fishermen with a mercury still under warranty, my neighbor told me a little bit ago while we were shooting the breeze about how splendid everything is going these days that he got an email stating that using E15 fuel will effect the warranty. I can maybe have him send me the service bulletin if anyone is interested. Oh well, it’s not like there’s a worldwide grain shortage resulting in higher food costs. We’ll just funnel more grain into producing garbage fuel that causes the end user more issues!


----------



## fasteddy (Jul 15, 2012)

I think the poops going to hit the windmill pretty soon, look out.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Just a point of fact. Guys driving trucks are NOT going to park them....they have Bills. They are just going to increase the price of logistics. Yep, that increase is going to funnel down to the working stiffs.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Rooster said:


> Lol, Vote for whomever you want to.......this is NOT dependent on US politics. It is a global market, and a global problem., and is not going to end anytime soon. Poor man filling his tank to go to work is going to shoulder the burden. and the rich are going to get richer.


It's easier to complain about numbers on a billboard and place blame than really understand what's going on. Again, I will say... If you have half a firing neuron you could've been positioned to make a ton of money off the political state of the country. It's stupidly easy.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Okay, I will bite.....how do we make money? If it only takes a moron to know...it can't be a secret now.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

cheezemm2 said:


> It's easier to complain about numbers on a billboard and place blame than really understand what's going on. Again, I will say... If you have half a firing neuron you could've been positioned to make a ton of money off the political state of the country. It's stupidly easy.


Show us your W2 & we will decide if you are qualified to be handing out financial advice.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

cincinnati said:


> Show us your W2 & we will decide if you are qualified to be handing out financial advice.


You have a pandemic with record demand suppression sending energy stocks to 52 week lows, a political climate that favors high gas prices working in favor of increasing profits AND impacting pending midterms. The demand coming off the pandemic doesn't hurt either. Everyone's whining about gas, I just chose to do something about it when the opportunity was there.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

People on fixed income or who had their incomes slashed by pandemic lockdowns may not have had as much spare coin laying around as you do.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Rooster said:


> Just a point of fact. Guys driving trucks are NOT going to park them....they have Bills. They are just going to increase the price of logistics. Yep, that increase is going to funnel down to the working stiffs.


That is true in some cases but I know quite a few trucks parked already. Some guys are paid scale. Asphalt, grain etc. Many of your commodity haulers. They don't set their own price. The brokers aren't raising their hauling rates enough to cover the added cost of fuel, tires, etc, so the trucks are sitting. You can't work for a loss and many of our independent trucker's are older and established enough that they can sit and wait it out. Look for less roadwork this summer as bids put in last year are being pulled because nobody had any idea these prices would skyrocket like they did.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

cincinnati said:


> People on fixed income or who had their incomes slashed by pandemic lockdowns may not have had as much spare coin laying around as you do.


Fair point. Everything is a whipsaw lately so if you see something "tanking" (pun intended) don't be afraid to take a little risk is all I'm saying. 

I agree that the current federal stance on fuel and oil isn't helping, but if you think oil companies aren't laughing all the way to the bank and knowingly influencing politics then you're not thinking objectively. They are making up for 2 years of losses and I promise they don't care about our financials, just theirs.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Park them in the middle of the roads.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

cincinnati said:


> *People on fixed income* or who had their incomes slashed by pandemic lockdowns may not have had as much spare coin laying around as you do.


I don't get it... people keep talking about folks being on a fixed income like it's a bad thing or you're somehow disadvantaged in some way or like you're living in poverty. Almost everyone I know is living on a fixed income, they aren't destitute. These are everyday folks, welders, machinists, retired military, truck drivers, teachers and on and on. Virtually all of them are conservative and live within their means. Some are rich, mostly because they've made good decisions and made sacrifices over the years to accumulate a nice nest egg. Others who don't have as much lived more in the moment.
Some of these folks got lucky and were just born to the right family.
People make choices. Some people make good choices and they prosper, while others continually make bad choices and it holds them back.
Throughout most people's working careers, I think most people’s objective is to accumulate enough wealth so you can live on a "FIXED INCOME" that's equal to or higher than their needs.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

cheezemm2 said:


> I agree that the current federal stance on fuel and oil isn't helping, but if you think oil companies aren't laughing all the way to the bank and knowingly influencing politics then you're not thinking objectively. They are making up for 2 years of losses and I promise they don't care about our financials, just theirs.


I was at my brother's house probably 40 years ago playing in a Friday night poker game and was complaining about the rich bankers and how they took advantage of us poor folks. One of the guys who was there was much older and wiser than I and said the only advice I can give you is "If you can beat them, invest in them". Very sound advice.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

MIGHTY said:


> Just as a heads up to any of you fishermen with a mercury still under warranty, my neighbor told me a little bit ago while we were shooting the breeze about how splendid everything is going these days that he got an email stating that using E15 fuel will effect the warranty. I can maybe have him send me the service bulletin if anyone is interested. Oh well, it’s not like there’s a worldwide grain shortage resulting in higher food costs. We’ll just funnel more grain into producing garbage fuel that causes the end user more issues!



Got my notice yesterday from Mercury. Your warrenty will be void if you use E15. Outboards and other small engines are not made to handle the E15 gas and "Brandon" and his crew know it....


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

crappiedude said:


> I was at my brother's house probably 40 years ago playing in a Friday night poker game and was complaining about the rich bankers and how they took advantage of us poor folks. One of the guys who was there was much older and wiser than I and said the only advice I can give you is "If you can beat them, invest in them". Very sound advice.


I think we probably think alike. Everyone's so wound up by what social and mainstream media want us to think but the really big issue is tucked squarely into this thread. If you want to gouge folks on prices, it's much easier to do so if they are arguing about which administration is responsible for said gouging. Meanwhile oil companies owned by either political party, foreign nations, etc. don't give a rat's behind as long as we're squabbling with each other, than at them. 

So I ask myself what's more likely to happen, Americans willing to stand together in unity and all sit at home for a week or at least limit driving versus continue to drive normally and just complain about things. 

Keystone or not that oil can come via rail, we have a ton of shale oil right here that's a pain to refine but doable etc. We could stop exporting our own oil but when gas costs $8/gallon in Europe why would you do that?

I usually stay out of these topics...you guys are like the mafia, you keep pulling me back in.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Brandon and his crew are short term. Live through the next two years then kiss he and his crew goodbye.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

$200.00 just to fill the boat! Oh well at least we are fishing.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Hatchetman said:


> Got my notice yesterday from Mercury. Your warrenty will be void if you use E15. Outboards and other small engines are not made to handle the E15 gas and "Brandon" and his crew know it....


Yeah I was using the ethanol free for the boat. But with the e15 change I started using it for all the small engine things, mowers weed eaters etc. Sucks at $7 something a gallon.

Kip


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

Lazy 8 said:


> Are you a Jehovah's Witness?


No, sir. I identify with no religion other than Christian Deism, which is not an organized religion.

I avoided the attempted brainwashing by the Sisters of the Incarnate Word, Jesuit brothers, and priests for 12 years.

I was married in a Catholic church, but it wasn't because I wanted it that way.

I have had the pleasure to work with many folks from different cultures and religions. I ask a lot of questions and form my own opinions. I even talk with the Jehovah's Witnesses when they come around.

I have attended Lutheran, Baptist, Jewish, and various "born again Christian" services in addition to the hundreds of Catholic services. I even went to a Pentecostal funeral service. I have Jewish relatives and I sailed with a lot of Muslims. I also worked with several Hindus, and a Jain.

When Sadhguru was asked what religion he followed, he answered none. He explained all religions are the construct of man.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

This is what my neighbor sent me. I’m just a poor bank fisherman though so I don’t have to worry about this. Just throwing it out there for some of you guys that it might concern


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

^^^^ don’t know why they posted in a different order. The first page is at the bottom?


----------



## Whitley (Sep 10, 2010)

cheezemm2 said:


> It's easier to complain about numbers on a billboard and place blame than really understand what's going on. Again, I will say... If you have half a firing neuron you could've been positioned to make a ton of money off the political state of the country. It's stupidly easy.





cheezemm2 said:


> I think we probably think alike. Everyone's so wound up by what social and mainstream media want us to think but the really big issue is tucked squarely into this thread. If you want to gouge folks on prices, it's much easier to do so if they are arguing about which administration is responsible for said gouging. Meanwhile oil companies owned by either political party, foreign nations, etc. don't give a rat's behind as long as we're squabbling with each other, than at them.
> 
> So I ask myself what's more likely to happen, Americans willing to stand together in unity and all sit at home for a week or at least limit driving versus continue to drive normally and just complain about things.
> 
> ...


It may be, perhaps prematurely, that the administration is forcing us kicking and screaming into the EV era. Automakers are already jumping on board, seeing the writing on the wall. Oil companies are making as much as they can before demand decreases as people begin to accept the inevitable. Probably a similar scenario played out when we transitioned from horse and buggy to automobile.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Many will break, I will bend and straighten totally in two years when the right regain the White House. Put it on your calendar.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

when the truckers start parking and we have no groceries, oh boy Water and MRE's will be looking pretty tasty


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

The great reset is in full swing ladies and gentlemen. The 1st order on business is to knock America from its peak. And the one who ran for President from his bed inside his basement is all for it. As is the guy who most likely is running the show from behind the curtain. This is going to be 2006 and 2007 on steroids. It is only a matter of time. 

As for the guys on fixed incomes: I believe he is talking about people who are retired. I am a retired man on a fixed income. And yes the price of food and gas is shrinking my money. But I do plan enough that if I don't have the money, I just don't do it. Weather it is fish or golf or whatever the case may be. 
Back in 2006 and 07 I was still working and could just put in the 55 hour week to make up for the extra cost. Can't do this time around. So just have to do less. No big deal so far.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

bobk said:


> $200.00 just to fill the boat! Oh well at least we are fishing.
> View attachment 489799


Good job Bob
Glad to see you made it to the big lake.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

cheezemm2 said:


> I think we probably think alike. Everyone's so wound up by what social and mainstream media want us to think but the really big issue is tucked squarely into this thread. If you want to gouge folks on prices, it's much easier to do so if they are arguing about which administration is responsible for said gouging. Meanwhile oil companies owned by either political party, foreign nations, etc. don't give a rat's behind as long as we're squabbling with each other, than at them.


There's really only 2 options in life 
Do Nothing and then sit around and complain 
OR 
Do Something and make changes.
So many people look to praise or blame our politicians for everything that happens in the market and with the economy. 
If that's the case they had to love Obama, the stock market doubled when he was in office.

If you think about this oil situation we're in, you're probably not going to see the big money guys behind the oil production jump to rescue us from the increased oil prices we are seeing. They did it last time gas prices skyrocketed. They proved they could out supply our demand. What was their reward? Gas and oil prices collapsed. One investor said it was only profitable to pump some of that oil if gas prices remained at $4 a gallon or more. 
If these guys were to go all in and do it again, all that would happen is the Saudi's would drop their oil prices to where it's cheaper again to import. At that point US production would slow down and our wells would sit idle again.

I know this outlook sucks but it's probably a more realistic of a picture of what's really going on.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Specwar said:


> Many will break, I will bend and straighten totally in two years when the right regain the White House. Put it on your calendar.


Don't count on it. Would it surprise you to find out that 15 states still have the hackable Dominion voting machines?


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

After what Brandon has, or should I say has not done in just the first year and a half, if that bunch of @ss clowns would win the next election, the whole world would know it was fixed. No, the R’s get the next one.


----------



## KyTransplant (9 mo ago)

DHower08 said:


> $5.09 /gal here in Canton area. WTF! things need to change. NOW


FJB


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

crappiedude said:


> Good job Bob
> Glad to see you made it to the big lake.


It was a great day. The lake was almost glass. The cooler is full. Give it another shot tomorrow.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

bobk said:


> $200.00 just to fill the boat! Oh well at least we are fishing.
> View attachment 489799


I put a Hundred in mine today..14.5 gallons... 6.99/gal (Alum Creek Marina)


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

bobk said:


> It was a great day. The lake was almost glass. The cooler is full. Give it another shot tomorrow.


That looks good. BTW, your now retired?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Dovans said:


> I put a Hundred in mine today..14.5 gallons... 6.99/gal (Alum Creek Marina)


Shoulda filled up before then, damn...I'll never buy marina gas again...even more of a ripoff than the station.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> Shoulda filled up before then, damn...I'll never buy marina gas again...even more of a ripoff than the station.



Get yourself that Rec90 at the pump, think Sheets has it and other places also, it"s all I use....


----------



## den942 (Sep 25, 2020)

DHower08 said:


> What's sad is we have the tech to build gas engines that can get 50+mpg. It will never happen though


Years ago I was working at a Dresser LeRoy division. Someone outside our immediate company took over an office and was working on a secret project. He wouldn’t even allow the secretary to make prints of what he was working on, she had to leave the print room. 
Rumor was it was a 4 barrel carburetor that was being tested. It supposedly was put on a 427 Chevy engine. The overall performance dropped about 2% but the milage was 25mpg+. Of course it was never seen in the marketplace…
I wish I could remember the whole story but a guy drove a dune buggy from Texas, I think, to Washington running on hydrogen made by electrolysis using solar energy for the electric to get the hydrogen from a tank of water. That idea soon disappeared, too…


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

I, really do not think the price of gas is about froceing people to buy eleteric cars, At the price of those things, it would be junk, before you broke even. However, who knows, what goes through peoples minds. look at how thay vote.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

The people that heat with oil, may the lord help you


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Rooster said:


> Lol, Vote for whomever you want to.......this is NOT dependent on US politics. It is a global market, and a global problem., and is not going to end anytime soon. Poor man filling his tank to go to work is going to shoulder the burden. and the rich are going to get richer.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> That is a contorted view which completely ignores fundamental facts.
> ...


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

My dad told me of carbs he saw in the 50's at fair that gave great gas milage but the oil co's bought the guy out and was never heard from again. Dad tried to buy one and found they sold out. 
The people who heat with gas may get screwed too.
Received mail from Clean Choice Energy wanting me to sign up for their electric, made from solar and wind. Reading thru it says its does cost more than coal/gas made electric cause going green costs more and you can feel good about helping the environment . Sure burned that mail immediately. If you want people to use this green stuff you gotta make it cheaper than fossil fuels.


----------



## Whitley (Sep 10, 2010)

Ron Y said:


> My dad told me of carbs he saw in the 50's at fair that gave great gas milage but the oil co's bought the guy out and was never heard from again. Dad tried to buy one and found they sold out.
> The people who heat with gas may get screwed too.
> Received mail from Clean Choice Energy wanting me to sign up for their electric, made from solar and wind. Reading thru it says its does cost more than coal/gas made electric cause going green costs more and you can feel good about helping the environment . Sure burned that mail immediately. If you want people to use this green stuff you gotta make it cheaper than fossil fuels.





Ron Y said:


> My dad told me of carbs he saw in the 50's at fair that gave great gas milage but the oil co's bought the guy out and was never heard from again. Dad tried to buy one and found they sold out.
> The people who heat with gas may get screwed too.
> Received mail from Clean Choice Energy wanting me to sign up for their electric, made from solar and wind. Reading thru it says its does cost more than coal/gas made electric cause going green costs more and you can feel good about helping the environment . Sure burned that mail immediately. If you want people to use this green stuff you gotta make it cheaper than fossil fuels.


As noted in another post about big oil selling gasoline overseas for record profits, LNG or liquified natural gas is being exported in record amounts, first it went to Asia, and now to Europe where companies can get big bucks. When you get a fluffy message from your supplier detailing how they are looking out for their customers try not to get sick.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Dovans said:


> That looks good. BTW, your now retired?


Yes sir! Finished up at the end of April.


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

loves2fishinohio said:


> I've never seen diesel cheaper than unleaded! That was quite a deal!


You must not have been around before 1998 diesel was cheaper than gas then.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

bobk said:


> Yes sir! Finished up at the end of April.


Congrats to you.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

bobk said:


> Yes sir! Finished up at the end of April.


That's about the same time I retired.


----------



## Safety1st (Apr 20, 2007)

one3 said:


> ...I, really do not think the price of gas is about froceing people to buy eleteric cars, At the price of those things, it would be...


The current Admin has stated exactly 180degrees opposite to this sentiment. Just a few...









Biden praises high gas prices as part of ‘incredible transition’


President Biden gushed that high gas prices are part of “an incredible transition” of the US economy away from fossil fuels.




nypost.com













Joe Biden to Americans: Buy an Electric Car and Save up to $80 a Month on Gas


President Joe Biden urged Americans on Thursday to purchase an electric car to escape high gas prices, promising to "double down" on his pursuit of green energy. |




www.breitbart.com













FACT SHEET: The Biden-Harris Electric Vehicle Charging Action Plan - The White House


Vice President Kamala Harris to Announce Action Plan that Fast Tracks Bipartisan Infrastructure Law Investments President Biden has united automakers and




www.whitehouse.gov













Biden Admin Proposes Minimum Standards for EV Charging


With the Biden administration hoping to transition the United States toward all-electric vehicles, it has set a goal of commissioning the construction of a nationwide network of 500,000 EV charging stations by 2030. But saying you’re going to do something as part of a $1-trillion infrastructure...




www.thetruthaboutcars.com





IT IS AS I SAID PREVIOUS THREADS... there is no non nein nyet infrastructure for all this electric charging, no cables, no high tension wires, no extra electric generating capacity. Quite the opposite as the news has given everyone FAIR WARNING, rolling electric blackouts this summer. Planned outtages, and plainly announced.

ENJOY sitting home, due to either the PLANNED cost of gas, or, electric is out & gaurding your valuables. There is a nicer river close by and I happen to know where the deep spots are, rock bass, panfish although I don't eat cats out of a river. My wierd I guess !


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Lazy 8 said:


> That's about the same time I retired.


And congrats to you also.
It's a fantastic life style. I love having the time to do what I want to do.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

crappiedude said:


> And congrats to you also.
> It's a fantastic life style. I love having the time to do what I want to do.


Thank you CD. We all worked hard most of our lives for this time. I like not being in a hurry to do things around the house.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Post 197 second down. President Biden urged Americans to buy electirc cars to escape the high price of gas. My math is not the best, I will say. No one could save enough money with a electric car to break even, to off set the price, as much as they cost. Is he trying to BS some one.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Suck it up buttercup. As Barack "Hussein" Obama stated, elections have consequences. I realize #46 was installed into office but I hope you all that vote that way are happy with having shortages and spending more. Welcome to your, "new norm." You'll have less and be happy. Sure am glad to hear that when I'm broke I'll be happy.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

one3 said:


> Post 197 second down. President Biden urged Americans to buy electirc cars to escape the high price of gas. My math is not the best, I will say. No one could save enough money with a electric car to break even, to off set the price, as much as they cost. Is he trying to BS some one.


Not a fan of people being pushed into an EV either. And you are correct that most people would not break even or save money. But there is a segment like myself driving high miles at 20 miles to the gallon. I do my weekly 450 boring miles in an EV at fuel cost of $15.00. That wouldn't even get me through day 1 in my SUV. Save the wear on the SUV and haul the boat on the weekends lol

Kip


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

One guy and a boat said:


> Not a fan of people being pushed into an EV either. And you are correct that most people would not break even or save money. But there is a segment like myself driving high miles at 20 miles to the gallon. I do my weekly 450 boring miles in an EV at fuel cost of $15.00. That wouldn't even get me through day 1 in my SUV. Save the wear on the SUV and haul the boat on the weekends lol
> 
> Kip



Kip,

Can you say what happened to your electric bill when you started charging the ev at home, and what portion of the 450 miles comes from the home charger, please?


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Ol' Whiskers said:


> Kip,
> 
> Can you say what happened to your electric bill when you started charging the ev at home, and what portion of the 450 miles comes from the home charger, please?


All of it comes from the home charging unit, I won't even screw around trying to find charging stations. If I drive that many miles I'll just take one of my other vehicles. During the colder months it was costing me about 18 to $20 a week to charge. Now that we're in the nicer weather it's running about 14 to $16 a week. 

Kip


----------



## AmericanEagle (Aug 17, 2012)

One guy and a boat said:


> Not a fan of people being pushed into an EV either. And you are correct that most people would not break even or save money. But there is a segment like myself driving high miles at 20 miles to the gallon. I do my weekly 450 boring miles in an EV at fuel cost of $15.00. That wouldn't even get me through day 1 in my SUV. Save the wear on the SUV and haul the boat on the weekends lol
> 
> Kip


So if my math is correct 450 miles / 20mph = 22.5 gallons used per week.

Annual gas cost at $5 per gallon would be 22.5 gallons x $5 x 52 weeks = $5850

Annual electric cost $17.50 per week x 52 weeks = $910

Annual fuel savings with the EV $5850 - $910 = $4940

Of course these numbers will vary with gas prices and electric rates which have fluctuated considerably over the years.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

IMHO, I do not think this has any thing to do with going electric cars. it is all in the plan to break the middle class, and do away with the middle class. It smells of control.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

You hit the nail on the head, how right you are. Bringing fuel from overseas actually creates more pollution from the tankers moving it. Stupid,stupid, stupid.


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

as wife and I are sitting here eating dinner the power went off twice!!! Someone must have come home from work and plugged in their electric car.LOL Imagine when there are many of them all get plugged in the poor grid!!!!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

AmericanEagle said:


> So if my math is correct 450 miles / 20mph = 22.5 gallons used per week.
> 
> Annual gas cost at $5 per gallon would be 22.5 gallons x $5 x 52 weeks = $5850
> 
> ...


Sounds about right.

Kip


----------



## Whitley (Sep 10, 2010)

Had to bite the bullet and give up my gas guzzler.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

one3 said:


> IMHO, I do not think this has any thing to do with going electric cars. it is all in the plan to break the middle class, and do away with the middle class. It smells of control.


You my friend are correctomundo. By 2030 you won't own anything and you'll be happy. The Great Reset. It's all in the plan concocted in Davos by the World Economic Forum. Wake up people. Nothing to do with EV's and the price of gas is exactly where they wanted it at this time.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

One guy and a boat said:


> All of it comes from the home charging unit, I won't even screw around trying to find charging stations. If I drive that many miles I'll just take one of my other vehicles. During the colder months it was costing me about 18 to $20 a week to charge. Now that we're in the nicer weather it's running about 14 to $16 a week.
> 
> Kip


Are you using the Level 1 or Level 2 home charger?


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

cincinnati said:


> Are you using the Level 1 or Level 2 home charger?


Level 2


----------



## Safety1st (Apr 20, 2007)

...seems lots of ppl here are getting it. Let's see if the sentiment holds in November.

Unfortunately, it's a lot like spring & early summer fishing . Look at all the geese! Bumper crop! Fall hunt? Ninjas, gone. Can't be found.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

One guy and a boat said:


> Level 2


*2018 Nissan Leaf Charging*
The Leaf’s range is 151 miles when fully charged, and charging times depend on the method used:

DC fast-charging: 40 minutes for 80% charge
220-volt charging station (Level 2): 7 hours and 30 minutes
110-volt household-style outlet (Level 1): 35 hours
Was your garage already equipped w/a 220 service?


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

cincinnati said:


> *2018 Nissan Leaf Charging*
> The Leaf’s range is 151 miles when fully charged, and charging times depend on the method used:
> 
> DC fast-charging: 40 minutes for 80% charge
> ...


I had an existing 220 line in the garage that wasn't being used. It was a 30 amp line. I could have went with 24 amp charger, but I ended up just getting the 16 amp because I didn't want to tax the system too much. The 16 amp is more than sufficient for me. It charges at 4 kwh per hour, so completely dead it would take 10 hours to charge. Most nights I'm setting it somewhere between 4 and 1/2 to 6 hours. I think the charger cost around $225.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I know this is a good place to vent. please keep past and present presidents names out of the mix. We have been lenient and no reports so far.....Tom


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Pickerington. Add 16 cents to that and I’ll be paying $4 a gallon MORE than I was just a couple short years ago. Thank god ThE aDuLtS aRe In ChArGe NoW!!!!! Clown world


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

berkshirepresident said:


> I was just about to post the same thing....from Yahoo.
> If you can't figure out that Biden is doing this on purpose, you don't deserve to vote. It's that obvious.
> He's SOOO out of touch:
> 
> ...


This is not someone out of touch. It is deliberate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## germharness (Mar 31, 2016)

Depending on the source, at current consumption rates, we have several hundred years oil supply in the Appalachian basin under our feet in Ohio, WV, and PA alone. Not including all the other shale basins in the US, or deeper formations that haven't been explored yet. All we need to do is get it out of the ground. There's a lot to that process, and many steps along the way to get product to market but that should be THE plan to balance energy prices and our economy. Production companies are very quick and efficient at drilling new wells with modern tech and decades of experience. The refinery piece may be a bottleneck at the moment, but can be overcome with the right regulatory environment that supports safe, prudent, environmentally friendly refining for our nation's energy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## germharness (Mar 31, 2016)

My previous post is what needs to happen. I agree the entities pulling the strings are not out of touch, they have things right where they want them. I used to think the world economic forum didn't and would not have any appreciable control over the USA but seeing in plain site what's going on, and listening to their proclamations they make publicly now it's pretty obvious this is all part of a global plan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

germharness said:


> Depending on the source, at current consumption rates, we have several hundred years oil supply in the Appalachian basin under our feet in Ohio, WV, and PA alone. Not including all the other shale basins in the US, or deeper formations that haven't been explored yet. All we need to do is get it out of the ground. There's a lot to that process, and many steps along the way to get product to market but that should be THE plan to balance energy prices and our economy. Production companies are very quick and efficient at drilling new wells with modern tech and decades of experience. The refinery piece may be a bottleneck at the moment, but can be overcome with the right regulatory environment that supports safe, prudent, environmentally friendly refining for our nation's energy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I spent my last 16 years working with Ohio producers. Total of 34 years in the gas and oil industry.

Get the frivolous lawsuits by the "environmentalists" out of the way, and let these companies do what they know how to do.

Sure, there are bad players. Prosecute them and leave the good operators be.

You don't typically find more environmentally astute folks than hunters and fisherman.

I support new technology, but all the solar and wind projects are just stop-gap measures until they make the real switch to hydrogen fuel. I probably won't see it in my lifetime, but a hydrogen economy is the only real answer.

For today:


----------



## fasteddy (Jul 15, 2012)

RossN, I was thinking the exact same thing, hydrogen, the most abundant element. Did an experiment in school some 50 years ago !!!!!!!
Took water and split it into oxygen and hydrogen, hydrogen exploded and oxygen burned.

Huh, a car than runs on water, sounds hard to believe, IT RUNS ON HYDROGEN.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

It is all talk. we could have had a lot of progress in this country. Big bisness would not allow it. I, case you have not figured out by now, we are channeled, in the way we are going to live. when I was in the 4 th grade, I remember reading, in the future we are going to have selfe service gas stations. how do you think some one knew that in 1957. Manny years ago. I kept hearing about, you TV. will look like a picture, hanging on the wall. Heard that many, years, before it happened. Relax, sit back. Nothing you can do about it. It is all in the plan. Sad to say, with both. Dems and Rep


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

I’ve thought about a pneumatic car 
Runs on air
A couple 1” impacts on back wheels and a couple oxygen bottles under neath 
2 alternators in front to charge batteries to build pressure in morning if needed 
Once moving compressors to resupply tanks 
I think it would move a small car 
Just a weird idea


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

T bone Pickens a few years ago had the best stop gap measure instead of electric, natural gas. We have lots of it, cleaner than oil, and existing vehicles could be converted and would buy time for hydrogen or better batteries to be developed.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Just complete the damn pipeline and continue punching holes in the ground.


----------



## DH56 (Dec 31, 2012)

Good read-









Another U.S. Refinery Slated to Close


Another U.S. refinery is planning to close by 2024 and maybe earlier, joining six others that have already shuttered. The…




www.instituteforenergyresearch.org


----------



## germharness (Mar 31, 2016)

Free market capitalism is what drives and should drive new products in the marketplace. That's what our country was founded on. If EV's were superior in range, price, reliability, longevity, service life, operating cost, etc. more people would willingly purchase them because they are simply the better option. For some, that may be now. For most, ICE powered vehicles fit their needs better. I find it mind boggling how energy dense one gallon of gasoline is. One gallon can propel a 1 1/2 ton vehicle upwards of 40 miles. Or one gallon of diesel propelling a 3 1/2 ton truck upwards of 30 miles. Imagine how far a team of 10 strong men could push that same car or truck? Like a lot of the wonderful resources we have access to, most folks take it for granted. It's an incredibly powerful resource and our government doesn't want we the people to have access to it any longer. Ironically the federal govt is the largest consumer of oil and gas products. I find this artificial record setting price increase, and our leaders formal response of 'go buy an EV', and, 'there's nothing else we can do' repulsive at best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## germharness (Mar 31, 2016)

DH56 said:


> Good read-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good article


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

germharness said:


> ....If EV's were superior in range, price, reliability, longevity, service life, operating cost, etc. more people would willingly purchase them because they are simply the better option.


There it is!! 

Any product needing government subsidy/regulation in order to succeed has already failed the test of public demand.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

EV are a joke. Takes hours and hours of heavy equipment operation to mine the minerals that make those batteries. That heavy equipment burns through a MEGA ton of gasoline! Then, the batteries are NOT recyclable. So, that toxic crap will sit in a landfill somewhere for a billion years! 

Saving the planet my ass!! 

It's about money!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

crittergitter said:


> EV are a joke. Takes hours and hours of heavy equipment operation to mine the minerals that make those batteries. That heavy equipment burns through a MEGA ton of gasoline! Then, the batteries are recyclable. So, that toxic crap will sit in a landfill somewhere for a billion years!
> 
> Saving the planet my ass!!
> 
> It's about money!


...and control.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Thought some of you might enjoy this Saturday Evening Post article from 1911. 









Get A Horse! America’s Skepticism Toward the First Automobiles | The Saturday Evening Post


The inventor who claimed the first U.S. car ever sold recalls the birth of the industry and the general public skepticism about automobiles.




www.saturdayeveningpost.com


----------



## mrb1 (Apr 12, 2009)

Had to run and fill the spare propane tank for the grill at TSC yesterday. $3.99 gallon. Believe it was $2.30-$2.40 gallon last summer?


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Was in Canada last week, gas is over $6 a gallon, USD. Selling for $2-$2.15 per liter with a conversion rate of 79% at the moment. Canada has plenty of oil of course, yet the price is even higher than here. It's high all over the world, not just here. Gotta love all the conspiracy theories and armchair economic analysis.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

fished-out said:


> Was in Canada last week, gas is over $6 a gallon, USD. Selling for $2-$2.15 per liter with a conversion rate of 79% at the moment. Canada has plenty of oil of course, yet the price is even higher than here. It's high all over the world, not just here. Gotta love all the conspiracy theories and armchair economic analysis.


Gas has been higher north of the border for the past 25 years.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Why is gas so high priced all over the world. What do you suppose happened to make it go so high all over.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Specwar said:


> Gas has been higher north of the border for the past 25 years.


Yep. Point is, we're not alone. Canadians have been looking for reasons for higher prices, too, as has the rest of the world. Prices world wide have risen to unheard of levels. Conspiracy theories are not helpful. Occam's Razor applies.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

fished-out said:


> Was in Canada last week, gas is over $6 a gallon, USD. Selling for $2-$2.15 per liter with a conversion rate of 79% at the moment. Canada has plenty of oil of course, yet the price is even higher than here. *It's high all over the world, not just here. Gotta love all the conspiracy theories* and armchair economic analysis.


What...are you saying? 
You mean it's not part of "the plan" (whatever that is) or the rich people trying to eliminate the middle class and hold the working man down.
Seriously, I figured limits in refining ability probably contribute as much to the problems in higher prices than the oil availability.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

one3 said:


> Why is gas so high priced all over the world. What do you suppose happened to make it go so high all over.


Pretty simple to me. Russia is one of the top 3 oil producing countries in the world. That supply has been disrupted. Then, starting in 2021, we started coming out of the COVID induced gasoline price reductions, because we all started driving alot more. This year, travel really took off. Then there's China--we (and other Western countries) have given a lot of money to China in the form of imports. As they have become richer, that money has to be spent somewhere--on cars, factories, etc. All of it consumes energy and forces prices higher. Lastly, oil is a global market. What happens in the world drives our prices, because oil produced in this country will be sent to the place that's willing to pay the most for it.

No politician wants what's happening right now to gasoline prices. I've seen all the EV arguments, etc. It's all BS. The reason: every politician knows that if they're blamed for what's happening right now, they won't be around long enough to accomplish anything.

Spare me the complicated conspiracy theories; they don't make sense and we shouldn't be so eager to believe them or spread them. I mentioned Occam's Razor above, which essentially means the simplest explanation is probably correct. Old sayings that illustrate the concept---"If it looks like a duck, swims like a duck, and quacks like a duck, it’s probably a duck. Not a goose disguised as a duck that infiltrated the flock." and "If you hear hoof beats, think horses, not zebras."


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

In a free market prices should be controlled by supply and demand. If that is true then high prices indicate low supply, yet I have not seen a single sign that says, "Out Of Gas" at any station. One other reason remains, false manipulation by those supplying the gas. However, the fact that the US is now producing a lot less crude domestically and companies are buying crude off the world market does affect world wide pricing. So Biden's executive orders that shut down so much crude production in the US can certainly affect the whole world. Oh, now I remember, it's all Putin's fault. It is true that without Russian Oil Europe is now looking to the Mediterranean markets. The only people in the world smiling is the middle east sheiks..

What I don't understand is why Biden insist on keeping all the production he shut down offline. If it's a world wide problem then shouldn't the US be contributing as much as possible. According to the talking heads we had excess crude before he locked up so many oil fields. Now, I agree we only know what we are told and we have no way of knowing the absolute truth. The only truth we know is it's damn expensive to fill up a tank and to buy groceries


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

The dollar is worth less now than last year which means it takes more to get the same things it used to. This contributes to SOME of the rise in price.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Southernsaug said:


> However, the fact that the US is now producing a lot less crude domestically and companies are buying crude off the world market does affect world wide pricing."


This does not appear to be true. The USA produced 11.185 million barrels of crude oil per day in 2021, compared with 11.283 million a year earlier under Trump. That's less than 1% difference. The amount produced in Biden’s first year exceeds the average daily amount produced under Trump from 2016 to 2018, according to data from the U.S. Energy Information Administration.

You're reaching for a conspiracy that does not exist. What we're seeing IS global supply and demand. Demand IS greater than supply. And we WILL see shortages if it continues. Bank of America at the end of May: "U.S. oil inventories are already 14% below their five-year average, BofA notes, while distillates (like diesel) are 22% below."


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

As far as I'm concerned, supply and demand got thrown out the window when commodities became publicly traded. Futures being traded falsely manipulates the markets and believe it or not, there are entities with enough money to do so. We've seen it with ag commodities for ever.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I'm sorry but when the powers that be say they've done all they can to lower gas prices, we all know it's a lie. Simply open the U.S. supply back open to the level it was a few years ago. I don't have a college education but it's pretty simple, and quit blaming everything on Putin. The gas prices are right where they want them to be at this time.
More can be done to help us out.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

fished-out said:


> This does not appear to be true. The USA produced 11.185 million barrels of crude oil per day in 2021, compared with 11.283 million a year earlier under Trump. That's less than 1% difference. The amount produced in Biden’s first year exceeds the average daily amount produced under Trump from 2016 to 2018, according to data from the U.S. Energy Information Administration.
> 
> You're reaching for a conspiracy that does not exist. What we're seeing IS global supply and demand. Demand IS greater than supply. And we WILL see shortages if it continues. Bank of America at the end of May: "U.S. oil inventories are already 14% below their five-year average, BofA notes, while distillates (like diesel) are 22% below."


So how did the world go around before all this crap?..there is NOTHING different than before covid or a war or anything else...we all traveled before, we're all traveling now, and alot of us never stopped traveling at all through the whole thing...the demand was there before...supply was always there wether it was used or not...you can't blame it on demand 'now.'..it's deeper than that...
And like stated...I've yet to see a 'out of gas' sign at a station...you never will.
I wish everything was as easy to figure out as you seem to think...


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Shad Rap said:


> So how did the world go around before all this crap?..there is NOTHING different than before covid or a war or anything else...we all traveled before, we're all traveling now, and alot of us never stopped traveling at all through the whole thing...the demand was there before...supply was always there wether it was used or not...you can't blame it on demand 'now.'..it's deeper than that...
> And like stated...I've yet to see a 'out of gas' sign at a station...you never will.
> I wish everything was as easy to figure out as you seem to think...


Speaking of an, Out of gas sign, what would you say if you found out that the Flying J truck stops were told to basically cut their diesel ordering by 26%? Here's their CEO telling us about it.








CITIZEN FREE PRESS


The Greatest News Site On The Internet. Home of CFP Nation.




citizenfreepress.com


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

A buddy was in PA last weekend,
noticed car needed oil, was at a Kwik stop or what ever, but NEEDED oil, Pd $9.17 for a quart!
he thought holy sheet!
so, he figured, he better get more, in case, went to a auto parts store it was $9.25

i guess i haven’t bought oil for awhile !!!


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Here's a historic record, we can all read and decide for ourselves. I was surprised to see that it's not a huge difference, but it still remains if we had more oil fields online we could produce more and lower prices





__





U.S. Field Production of Crude Oil (Thousand Barrels per Day)






www.eia.gov


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Hmmmm??? I wonder why all of Europe and many other countries have had insanely high fuel prices for decades?
The price of fuel in Venezuela today is 83 cents a gallon USD. There is a war on fossil fuel in this country, that is clear. In fact, "someone" has been filmed saying it proudly


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

crappiedude said:


> These guys don't want facts, most of these guys want to hear everything wrong in the world is Biden's fault.


And, 99% of it isn’t??? LMAO


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Specwar said:


> And, 99% of it isn’t??? LMAO


.9


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I'm not saying all of it, only...

Forcing employers with a 100 or more employees to fire those not vaccinated
Waging war on fossil fuels
Created the worst border crisis in U.S. history
The 1.9 trillion on social spending, disguised as, "covid 19 relief" helped send us into inflation and extreme labor shortages
Was responsible for our shameful withdrawal from Afghanistan
and speaking of shortages...
I'll climb down off my soapbox now. Y'all have a good day.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

don't worry boys and girls, our illustrious fearless leader was just on  gas tax holiday gonna save you a whopping .18 cents a gallon and deplete the road repairs fund to the tune of about $10M a day ... AND he wants all the state to do the same, cut another .30 cents / $16M a day so it would get it down to only $2.50 more than before he took over  AND the road repair funds taking $26-27M A DAY hit out of that budget ... that's like $800M a month  for the 90 days he's proposing that's around $2.5 TRILLION we won't be using on the roads  pretty soon it will add up to enough so that somebody notices


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

You don't remember the Big Dummy saying he was going to shut down the oil companies?

Sent from my moto g power (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

missionfishin said:


> You don't remember the Big Dummy saying he was going to shut down the oil companies?
> 
> Sent from my moto g power (2021) using Tapatalk


Was replying to crappiedude

Sent from my moto g power (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

baitguy said:


> don't worry boys and girls, our illustrious fearless leader was just on  gas tax holiday gonna save you a whopping .18 cents a gallon and deplete the road repairs fund to the tune of about $10M a day ... AND he wants all the state to do the same, cut another .30 cents / $16M a day so it would get it down to only $2.50 more than before he took over  AND the road repair funds taking $26-27M A DAY hit out of that budget ... that's like $800M a month  for the 90 days he's proposing that's around $2.5 TRILLION we won't be using on the roads  pretty soon it will add up to enough so that somebody notices


I think I read where eliminating that tax for the summer would save somebody driving a new F150 with EcoBoost, a whooping $35.00!!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

baitguy said:


> don't worry boys and girls, our illustrious fearless leader was just on  gas tax holiday gonna save you a whopping .18 cents a gallon and deplete the road repairs fund to the tune of about $10M a day ... AND he wants all the state to do the same, cut another .30 cents / $16M a day so it would get it down to only $2.50 more than before he took over  AND the road repair funds taking $26-27M A DAY hit out of that budget ... that's like $800M a month  for the 90 days he's proposing that's around $2.5 TRILLION we won't be using on the roads  pretty soon it will add up to enough so that somebody notices


Soon to follow will be another “build back better plan” 10’s of trillions will be needed to fix our roads. It’s a big circle jerk folks.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

.18/gallon, for 90 days, amounts to rearranging the deck chairs on the Titanic! However, people in DC are betting that this “shiny object“ will distract you until after they are re-elected!

(….and I bet they’re right.) 🤭


----------



## germharness (Mar 31, 2016)

For our household, ~120 gallons of fuel per month will save us a whopping $22 per month. Cause and affect with road maintenance funds in the red will mean more 3rd world road conditions all over the US. Big price to pay in the long term for what sure seems to be a political stunt to bring up ratings for the midterms.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

fished-out said:


> At the risk of being redundant, I'll say it again. The amount produced in Biden’s first year exceeds the average daily amount produced under Trump from 2016 to 2018, according to data from the U.S. Energy Information Administration. How far back do you want to go?


And we are to assume that the U.S. Energy Information Administration data provided under the current leadership in Washington DC is correct ? LMFAO


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

germharness said:


> ….Cause and affect with road maintenance funds in the red will mean more 3rd world road conditions all over the US. Big price to pay in the long term for what sure seems to be a political stunt to bring up ratings for the midterms.


Just a political stunt?? 😲


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

They are playing us like a cheap violin  I remember when the truckers stopped where they were at on the spot for 24 hrs in protest of fuel cost The rich get richer off the regular everyday slobs IMO


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Federal gas tax 18 cents, federal diesel tax 24 cents per gallon. Ohio gas tax 38.5 cents per gallon, Ohio diesel tax 47 cents per gallon. This is why the government want high fuel prices. This is pure profit for both governments. Anyone with more time and math skills wanna figure out how much money they are making per day at $5/gal?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

fished-out said:


> At the risk of being redundant, I'll say it again. The amount produced in Biden’s first year exceeds the average daily amount produced under Trump from 2016 to 2018, according to data from the U.S. Energy Information Administration. How far back do you want to go?


Fake news


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Federal gas tax 18 cents, federal diesel tax 24 cents per gallon. Ohio gas tax 38.5 cents per gallon, Ohio diesel tax 47 cents per gallon. This is why the government want high fuel prices. This is pure profit for both governments. Anyone with more time and math skills wanna figure out how much money they are making per day at $5/gal?


They are making the same no matter what the cost per gallon. If the tax is a set amount per gallon, their profit per gallon never changes.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

What our current president is betting on is the congress will not pass the gas tax relief. That way he can say he tried to lower the prices but the republicans stopped it. I’m watching the local news in Columbus and they are doing a poll and 71% of the respondents are against the 18 cents tax cut.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

missionfishin said:


> You don't remember the Big Dummy saying he was going to shut down the oil companies?
> 
> Sent from my moto g power (2021) using Tapatalk


No one listened or cared what the threats were. Just get a new guy in there. Peoples feelings were hurt. Now it’s your pocketbook that’s getting hurt. Terrible decisions by some.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

CHOPIQ said:


> What our current president is betting on is the congress will not pass the gas tax relief. That way he can say he tried to lower the prices but the republicans stopped it. I’m watching the local news in Columbus and they are doing a poll and 71% of the respondents are against the 18 cents tax cut.


Because it would only be opening the door for further changes by the current administration.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Federal gas tax 18 cents, federal diesel tax 24 cents per gallon. Ohio gas tax 38.5 cents per gallon, Ohio diesel tax 47 cents per gallon. This is why the government want high fuel prices. This is pure profit for both governments. Anyone with more time and math skills wanna figure out how much money they are making per day at $5/gal?


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

fished-out said:


> Was in Canada last week, gas is over $6 a gallon, USD. Selling for $2-$2.15 per liter with a conversion rate of 79% at the moment. Canada has plenty of oil of course, yet the price is even higher than here. It's high all over the world, not just here. Gotta love all the conspiracy theories and armchair economic analysis.


Pssst, gas is a world commodity. 😉 Just thought I'd let you in on a little secret. If you do t understand what that means and how it reflects worldwide prices, ask an adult.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Lazy 8 said:


> I think I read where eliminating that tax for the summer would save somebody driving a new F150 with EcoBoost, a whooping $35.00!!!


That's about right. For anyone, if you use 15 gallons a week (a tankful for many cars), it's worth about $35 over the 3 month period they're talking about. Worthless, really.


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

Specwar said:


> And we are to assume that the U.S. Energy Information Administration data provided under the current leadership in Washington DC is correct ? LMFAO


Near as I can tell, most of your posts don't have any numbers at all....and nothing to back up the theories.


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

If it was just the fuel issues maybe we could give the big guy a pass BUT everything this admin has touched has been a giant cluster weel you know the rest.They have taken the world's best country and turned it into a 3rd world country and we have 2.5 more years of this madness to go I just hope we can survive till this administration in its entireity is replaced!!! For the sake of this nation use your brain come Nov and again in 2024!!!!!!!


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

for 4 years we were told that 45 was trying to be a dictator, well step back and take a good look at what a dictatorship looks like. this gas tax holiday is nothing more than the dictator telling us peasants that we have suffered enough so we will give you a little break. and when that holiday gas tax is lifted you can bet gas will cost more than it is now


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

LOL, the downfall of the greatest country in the history of the word after less than two years all engineered by a half dead ineffectual president?

Sounds a LOT like Biden derangement syndrome.

Ever think….Maybe, just maybe…that partisan propaganda on both sides is working in concert for the single purpose of further entrenching the political class in wealth and power.

NOPE……it is all the D’s/R’s fault, choose a side. LOL…..looks like it just keeps working.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

fished-out said:


> Near as I can tell, most of your posts don't have any numbers at all....and nothing to back up the theories.


My response to the post did not require numbers. 
My theories are exactly that.


----------

